# Eclipse UCNV884 Translation



## Harry96 (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought a Toyota Vitz 2008 and it came with a pre-attached Eclipse UCNV884 Audio Navigation System. However, it is in Japanese and I dont understand the text that appears when I press the button labeled "NAV". Can someone translate this for me? (In Attachments)

Also, Is there someway to set English as the default instead of Japanese?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not see your specific model listed but you may try the OEM website for owners manuals ECLIPSE by Fujitsu Ten


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 27, 2011)

I found it mentioned on the Japanese site. Thanks for the reply! :smile: I would like the picture translated so I can find the exact problem. Any Japanese over here? :wave:


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Harry96 said:


> I found it mentioned on the Japanese site. Thanks for the reply! :smile: I would like the picture translated so I can find the exact problem. Any Japanese over here? :wave:


I think it has no official product page.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 27, 2011)

It's mentioned here
‚¨‹q—lƒTƒ|�[ƒg�bECLIPSE


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Harry96 said:


> It's mentioned here
> ?¨?q?l?T?|?[?g?bECLIPSE



You need a firmware update to change it to english, if your not the original phurchser you will have a hard time...... I assume your here cause your not, you can find translation sites all over the Web , google and wickpedia are your friends! Also there is a translator you can down load with a little searching.


----------

